# WARSAW | Vibe | 110m | 32 fl | U/C



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Name: *Vibe*
Location: *Warsaw, Wola, Towarowa 7*
Height: *110m*
Floors: *32*
Use: *Offices*
Architect: *PIG Architekci*
Project developer: *Ghelamco*
Planned completion: *2025*

































Biurowiec Vibe Warszawa Towarowa 7 - inwestycja Ghelamco Poland


Biurowiec Vibe jest wznoszony w Warszawie w obrębie dzielnicy Wola, zlokalizowany będzie przy ulicy Towarowej 7, róg Kolejowej oraz Siennej. Budowa budynku biur...




www.urbanity.pl





Construction site:


















[Wola] Vibe [110m][w budowie]


Cóż, motyw falujących kurtyn który przewija się na grafice jako zasłona elewacji oraz wystepuje (w formie interaktywnej) na ich stronie może sugerować że coś podobnego pojawi się na budynku(?)




www.skyscrapercity.com






















[Wola] Vibe [110m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com













Ghelamco adds new Vibe to Warsaw | EurobuildCEE


POLAND Ghelamco has unveiled its latest project in Warsaw’s Rondo Daszyńskiego business district – the Vibe office complex, which will feature an “audiosphere”, intended to provide users and guests with a unique audio-visual experience.




eurobuildcee.com






> Ghelamco has unveiled its latest project in Warsaw’s Rondo Daszyńskiego business district – the Vibe office complex, which will feature an “audiosphere”, intended to provide users and guests with a unique audio-visual experience.
> 
> The complex will comprise two independent buildings – the first of which is to be an eleven-storey, 15,000 sqm building on the corner of ul. Towarowa and ul. Kolejowa. It should come into use in Q1 2024. In the second stage, which should be completed at the end of 2025, a tower is to be built, adjacent to the Warsaw Hub complex, also previously developed by Ghelamco.


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

New updates by evertonfans2012:

*22.11.*










*06.12.*


















[Wola] Vibe [110m][w budowie]


Czy miasto moze wymusic wyprostowanie ul. Towarowej przy wyburzeniu budynkow z wlasnie sprzedawanej dzialki Poczty Polskiej?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------

